# Shire colt born!



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SOOO Cute--thanks for the pictures!!
Why not name him after one of the Wise Men?
_(Caspar, Melchior, and Balthasar)_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is the dad a shire, too?

Kris Kringle

Kool Kat

KKKKk KOOL

Take 'em by Storm

Storm King, Storm Kat ( I know, already taken)

Eskimo Pie

*B r r r idger ( Bridger, since mom is Rive*r)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations! He is adorable, I'm not good with name as it took us forever to name out last colt, but here are a few.... Storm, Blittzen (or any of the raindeer).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, sire is a Shire, he was in fact National Reserve Grand Champion Shire stallion in 2001 I believe. Mr. Coltie will be registered. Shires do no typically use sire and dam name or bloodline names in registration names. They usually have "Farm Name + Individual horse name".

Mare is Avalon's Limited Edition, from Avalon Shires
Sire is Tally Ho Legend, from Tally Ho Shires


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Darn, I'd take him in a heartbeat if I had the money lol. He's adorable. I'm horrible at names, I always have to ask others for help. I've had my eye on Tally Ho shires for along time. I love their stock. Congrats on a big healthy baby!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like my "Brrrridger" idea. his registered name could be "Bridge over Troubled Waters" or "Bridge Over Stormy Waters"


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

So the little dude has curly ears (as you can see in the picture with the blanket on), will those straighten out with age, or will he always have curly ears?


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

We need more pictures of sir cuteness.  

I like the name Blitz (shortening the reindeer name Blitzen). Registered name could be Ice Blitz or Ice Blitzen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd name him Nick -- After Saint Nicholas! I really love him... I'd love to have a large breed baby.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, talk about a surprise! Glad to see everything went well. For names, the possibilities are endless... I don't know about an actual name, but here are some suggestions. 

Something with jakob marley or ebeniezer scrooge? Tiny tim? (Which would be funny, because tiny he will not be)

Noel, maybe something to do with him being your winter wonder... and that's all I got.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

So cute!!!!  

For some reason the name Moose comes to mind


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I think that being a draft he's just got big ears to begin with, and that as he gets bigger, and his body matures, that the ears will start to straighten out. I've seen a few babies that come out with ears curled a bit, but once they dry off, the ears start to straighten. I'm sure that there's someone more knowledgeable that could answer better though with examples. Even if they don't straighten out, I think they are cute!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Holly"s Iced Surprise, Holly's Christmas Carol, Holly's Northern Star, Holly's Kris Kringle....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gotta say, i'm kinda partial to any name with "Tiny" in it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Holly's Jinglebell Rock
I like the idea of Tiny Tim as well.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

So cute! I love drafts, someday I'll have my big nice draft lol


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

QtrBel - are you trying to steal my coltie? I'm just wondering where the "Holly's" is coming from on all your name suggestions.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

SO cute!


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

So adorable! I just love drafts  I'd vote for Tiny Tim or one of the traditional names of the three Magi (Balthazar, Gaspar, Melchior).


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is SO adorable .


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in Abilene, Texas and this weather has been crazy.. So of course your mare thinks it's the prefect time! He's adorable, I've always wanted a draft breed. Maybe you could send him my way, hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I love Avalon's Christmas Surprise, because that's what he is ~ you could call him Avie, Chris or Surprise


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Really, he's just too cute for words.
Put me down as a Tiny Tim fan.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I drive draft horses for commercial work, and we actually already have a Tiny Tim, and a Surprise, so both of those are out.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Darn! I liked Tiny Tim xD

He is awfully cute x.x More pics!!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay, super cute! 

I second the Wise Men names - Balthasar, Casper, and Melchior! 
Gabriel
Jack Frost
Solstice 
December/Dex for short
Nicholas/Nicolas/Nick/Claus
North/North Star/Winter Star
Mistletoe
Rudolf
Snowden
Ice Storm/Stormy
Impatient 
Mischevious/Chief


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Oooh, I am a fan of Solstice. I had thought on that one before, but the only call name that jumps out at me from that one is "Sol" and my southern Texas upbringing translates that to "sun" But hey, we've been hoping for sun this whole first week of his life, so maybe if we go with a sunny name, it will bring some sunny weather!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Southern Grace said:


> QtrBel - are you trying to steal my coltie? I'm just wondering where the "Holly's" is coming from on all your name suggestions.


Can I claim schizophrenia....? I honestly didn't read you as the OP but another user that had replied.....OOPssss. Just leave the Holly's Off. He would be a nice addition but we are way to humid for that amount of feather. I have enough keeping up with the Belgians I have. He's really nice though. I do have a dog named Holly and she does think all that is mine is hers but Holly is not my name.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow - Beautiful and BIG :shock: xx

How about Santa - that's a nice seasonal (barn) name.

No good with "proper" names i'm afraid - my boys 9 months old and he's still unregistered as i can't think of a name :lol:

(and more pics please) xx


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Cynical25 said:


> Yay, super cute!
> 
> I second the Wise Men names - Balthasar, Casper, and Melchior!
> Gabriel
> ...


Was fixing to (oh wait! I am) add Jack Frost!  

He's a cutie. LOVE those stocky babies!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He is darling!

Please don't dock his tail.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Rudolph of course


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Please don't dock his tail.


No worries, Shires are not traditionally docked.

And I am sending his papers into ASHA this week with the name "Illyria Winter Solstice" though he may still end up with a list of barn names that have nothing to do with his registered name.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am officially jealous. What a gorgeous little foal. I hope to one day own a shire or full clyde. It would be a dream. I demand more photos of your baby :lol:


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Just an update. Solstice is now 5 weeks old. He will now pick up his two front feet for picking, but we're having issues with the back... he's just so curious as to what I'm doing, so he tries to turn around and watch me, and he'll lose his balance every time. I'll have to get someone out to distract him while I work with the backs. And this weekend he learned to lead and follow pressure. Really smart dude, he picked it up in about 5 minutes and never really freaked out about the pressure. And now, picture updates.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Love th p8ics, especially him running w/his mother. 

Good luck on the names-I like Limited Legend, but you said you already sent in the papers?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is really cute


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Solstice is one handsome guy!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> Solstice is one handsome guy!


Why thank you, he would certainly agree with you!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

am i the only one that cannot see the pics?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't either, however, my computer is extremely slow (likely due to poor download speeds - happens with me often) which may explain my predicament.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

My computer is extremely fast, so it cant be a browser issue, probbably a HF issue?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No pics . Would sure like to see them. Solstice, will that wind up as Sol or Solly?


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Pictures are still loading for me (Uploaded from photobucket) and I resized them, so they aren't all that beastly to be having issues loading, grrr internet!

He spends about half his time as "Solstice" and the other half between Sol, little Buggar, and little Devil depending on what kind of mess he is currently in the middle of getting into! He is fearless, as long as he knows where mom is, he'll just wander off (at which time she starts getting upset that she can't see him) and put his nose or feet into every bucket, pole, puddle, bag, absolutely anything he can check out.


----------

